# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Verbs question http:/masterrussian.com/verbs/kushat_skushat

## Unregistered

i want u to explain me imperfective and perfective verbs ?when we say it is perfective and when we say it is imperfective ?

----------


## Lady Symphonia

Извини, что пишу по-русски. Английского почти не знаю, увы... Надеюсь, ты переведешь этот текст с помощью онлайн-переводчика -  Online-переводчик текста компании ПРОМТ: английский, русский, немецкий, французский, испанский, итальянский и португальский языки.
Глаголы в русском языке относятся к одному из двух видов: к несовершенному или к совершенному.
Вид — глагольная категория, показывающая характер протекания действия во времени, выражающая отношение действия к его внутреннему пределу, результату. Категория вида присуща всем глаголам русского языка в любой форме.
Глаголы совершенного вида отвечают на вопрос *что сделать?* и обозначают действие, ограниченное в своей длительности, имеющее внутренний предел, законченность. Глаголы совершенного вида могут обозначать действие, которое закончилось (или закончится), достигнув результата (выучить, нарисовать), действие, которое началось (или начнётся), причём само это начало действия понимается как его граница, предел (заиграть, запеть), однократное действие (толкнуть, крикнуть, прыгнуть — глаголы с суффиксом -ну).
Глаголы несовершенного вида отвечают на вопрос *что делать?* и обозначают действие без указания на его предел, без ограничения протекания его во времени, действие длительное или повторяющееся (учить, рисовать, играть, кричать).
Можно провести аналогию с английским языком: совершенный вид - это _Perfect_, а несовершенный - это _Present Simple_ и _Present Progressive_.

----------


## chacarron

Kushat' - continuous - to be eating at the moment, skushat' - to have already eaten or to carry out this action now or in the future.
For example - I lam eating fruits while talking to you - Ya kushau frukti, razgovarivaya s toboy. (Doing something at the moment)
Or - I need to eat something or I'll starve to death. - Mne nujno skushat chto-nibud ili ya umru ot goloda. (I need to do smth)
Or - I ate an apple (Simple Past Tense) - Ya skushal yabloko. (I have already done this). 
Hope this helps  ::

----------


## Theedrich

No (нет).  Between разнонаправленный and однонаправленный  (определённый и неопределённый)

----------


## Theedrich

What is the difference between  разнонаправленный и однонаправленный (определённый и неопределённый), *NOT* between perfective and imperfective verbs.

----------


## Theedrich

Что разница между разнонапра́вленных  и одно̀напра́вленных глаго́лах?

----------

